# Bentley :)



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Thought I'd create a thread for some recent photos of Bentley, my original budgie who went over to Tasmania with my folks at the start of the year. Not many budgies can boast that they've been on a ferry! She was put in a pet cage next to a yapping dog...not sure she enjoyed the trip. 

Here are some pics I took back in February, and some from my trip last week. As you'll see, she's always been intrigued with cameras...










Nap time (already)


















"Who's that pretty girl in the camera lens?"









Love her little eyelashes 






















































"Coming to get ya!"












































































































And these were taken yesterday. It was so nice to see her all fluffy - she's a chronic moulter and always seems to have pinnies! 













































I'll keep adding photos to this thread whenever I go to visit.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Bentley is so cute and quite the character, it's clear she really loves the camera!


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Aww she is lovely. I love her colouring and her swirly face markings.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bentley is looking as beautiful as ever! Thanks for sharing the update and pictures with us. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome pictures...thanks for sharing....


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone, she is very much a character. See that sharp beak? She tests it out on us a lot. We see it as her way of showing affection.


----------



## LorenAndBlue (May 26, 2014)

She is very beautiful. I love the bell picture That made me laugh its priceless


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

What a pretty bird!!!


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Oh my gosh Kelly, she is just gorgeous!!  I absolutely love goldenfaces *


----------



## Alicep (Mar 23, 2014)

Very pretty bird


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Love birds who put their heads in their bells.*


----------



## DustyAndGreen (Jan 28, 2013)

She is stunning! Its so cute when she puts her face up in the camera


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Here are a few photos Mum sent me of Bentles this week.

Well, she was trying to get a photo...


















The result of a mist spray (which encouraged her to have a bath in her water dish):


----------

